# Pictures from the back for pregnant or fat?



## LostandFound (Aug 16, 2021)

So on every is she fat or pregnant post I have ever seen, people want pictures from behind. So what exactly is the difference in a picture between pregnant and fat? There are so many posts and so few people update. Any tips? Tricks? I know in most mares you can see the change right before she foals, but at that point there are usually other signs that she is actually going to have a foal.


----------



## Taz (Aug 16, 2021)

As far as I know......
The pictures from behind are to see if there is a lopsided(pregnant) belly or to be able to see if the belly has changed from the foal sitting sideways(not ready yet) to being narrower(might be ready now). There is a lot of guessing if it's not known if they are pregnant or not, especially an experienced broodmare can look very pregnant when she's fat. I have a gelding who came to me VERY fat and even though he has lost quite a bit he still looks v'd. I think mostly everyone who asks fat or pregnant gets told treat her like she is until you know she isn't. A lot of those mares aren't giving any other signs.
Is this your first foal? I should know that but my brain isn't working right now 
Yes, it's really frustrating when the posts don't get updated!


----------



## LostandFound (Aug 16, 2021)

Not my first foal, or even about my mare, more of just a general question. I spent months last year with a mare that vet checked in foal with blood and ultrasound, looked pregnant, bagged up, then nothing. The mare I have now has gotten plump which made me think about it, but she couldn't possibly be pregnant.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 17, 2021)

Determining whether a mare is fat or pregnant with no history on the mare can be very frustrating. The mare looking v'd doesn't mean anything unless you already know she is pregnant, as obesity(as Taz mentioned) or past pregnancies can give them a v'd look. Even bagging up, as you know, can just be hormones.
But that lopsided belly viewed from behind and at their level seems to be the best indicator for us. You'd think they'd have better tests available to us in this day and age.


----------



## LostandFound (Aug 17, 2021)

It can be frustrating. The amount of false tests from blood and ultrasound and even the urine tests is ridiculous. So a lopsided belly is the thing to look for. Also I think I need to take back what I said about not possibly being pregnant and change that to highly unlikely.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm always asking for a picture standing directly behind the mare. The reason I ask for this is to determine how the foal is currently positioned or "riding" as some say. Many mares don't show a true "V" shape when the foal drops into position for delivery but the sides of the mare do change , even if its slightly & to me, this is when things are getting close.


----------

